# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Hillel International - кто-то пробовал?

## Smirk

В этом году в Одессе открылась компьютерная школа Hillel International. Кто-то посещал данное учреждение, в частности курсы C/C++? Как они по сравнению с ШАГом?

Сайт организации - itschool-hillel.org

----------


## Пульсар

Непредсказуемы )

----------


## Arhipenko

Я проходил там курсы Java. Плохо о них отозваться не могу!Обучение проходит в виде начитки лекций, часто от школы можно посетить какие то конференции, и даже попить чаю с печеньками  :smileflag: 
Но сейчас цена на них очень поднялась, я не думаю что уровень преподавания в школе вырос, так как преподавали там опытные разработчики, целью которых было просто отчитать материал. На эти деньги печенья столько не скучаешь) за 3 месяца проводятся только примерно 20 занятий по программированию и 10 по английскому. Начитка очень интенсивная и приходиться дома очень много сидеть и пробовать что то писать так как в классе вы только слушаете, и с кодом не работаете вообще. Будет индивидуальный групповой проект (группа по 2-3 чел.)
в Общем если деньги для вас не проблема то в принципе, стоит попробовать )

----------


## [email protected]

> Непредсказуемы )


 Непредсказуемы - это ещё не то слово. Курсы еще не начались, а впечатление строго отрицательное. Если бы не громкие имена СофтТехника и Провектуса в партнёрах - подумал бы, что развелись на очередную "шарашкину контору". При заявленном времени работы с 10.00 - утром застать в офисе кого-то очень проблематично - два раза приезжали к 10, уезжали в пол-11 так никого и не дождавшись.
Перед оплатой курса озвучивалось одно расписание, которое нас полностью устраивало. После всего, сейчас, за день до открытия курсов, оно резко изменилось, как по дням недели, так и по времени проведения - и как теперь быть, при том, что деньги уже уплачены, а время нам не подходит, даже не знаю.

----------


## MaTpocoB

Сегодня было первое занятие, преподаватель Сергей Моренец. Пока было очень скучно, 1.5 часа потратили непонятно на что, за пару минут поговорили за простые типы посмотрели как курсанты не умеют писать программы. В начале каждый представился и было ясно, что в принципе все более-менее в теме, можно было бы сразу перестроится на более интенсивное изложение но Сергей тянул слова, с трудом переходил на следующий этап. Надеюсь что он просто устал и следующие лекции будут поинтересней...

----------


## ГэтьМэн

если вы начинаете с нуля и ленивы, то можно и попробовать, но никто вас не будут заставлять учится, это же не школа  имеете базу, ну можно потянуть хвосты, как я и сделал, я знал чего туда шел, то и получил.
P.S. короче чуда не ждите!!!!

----------


## MaTpocoB

> если вы начинаете с нуля и ленивы, то можно и попробовать, но никто вас не будут заставлять учится, это же не школа  имеете базу, ну можно потянуть хвосты, как я и сделал, я знал чего туда шел, то и получил.
> P.S. короче чуда не ждите!!!!


 Странное у вас понятие обучения.... Как по мне, оно должно быть максимально интенсивным, но с учётом возможностей аудитории и это задача лектора. 
Однако это было только первое занятие, посмотрим что будет дальше.

----------


## NAVINV

В hillel обучают Джаве и c++, но у них есть тестирование и получается, что с этими языками программирования уже нужно быть знакомым. Это странно. А есть курсы, где говорят, что базовые знания не нужны. Только эти курсы не в Одессе.

----------


## MaTpocoB

Да, тестирование было, и оно видимо показало, что группа совсем ни бум-бум  :smileflag:

----------


## BigK

> В hillel обучают Джаве и c++, но у них есть тестирование и получается, что с этими языками программирования уже нужно быть знакомым. Это странно. А есть курсы, где говорят, что базовые знания не нужны. Только эти курсы не в Одессе.


 За С++ не знаю, а по Джаве тестирование было для галочки. Я когда шел, понятия не имел что делает код из тестового задания.
С этого набора у них появился курс "Введение в программирование", для тех кто сосем не бум бум  :smileflag:

----------


## NAVINV

> За С++ не знаю, а по Джаве тестирование было для галочки. Я когда шел, понятия не имел что делает код из тестового задания.
> С этого набора у них появился курс "Введение в программирование", для тех кто сосем не бум бум


 Зачем тому, кто знает, что такое программирование - "введение в программирование" ? Изучать байты и биты ? А если курс по Джаве, то странно видеть в тестах задания с использованием Джава.

----------


## snowstorm

ребят, скажите, как там с трудоустройством? сколько народу из прошлых выпусков реально трудоустроились к их партнерам?

----------


## Пульсар

Да задание не уместно , гораздо уместнее было бы алгоритмическое задание.  Тесты были формальными и ничего не значили зачем они нужны - это и для меня осталось загадкой. 

 Что касается введение в программирование.  Во всех, ну или почти во всех языках, есть переменные, циклы, ветвления, также часто  есть функции, модули,  объекты. У языка Java есть особенности которые делают его популярным,  и можно на курсах Java изучать  ветвления и циклы, массивы и уделять им много внимания, но тогда вы получите курс основы программирования в целом с использованием языка Java.     И есть вариант пройти основы программирования,  понять как пишутся программы в принципе научиться писать программы, посмотреть основы программирования для WEB.  А затем  в курсе Java  - Concurrency, Sockets, frameworks  и их использование в специфичных для Java задачах.

 Коротко логично было бы: для тех кто не знает программирования: сначала Основы программирования,  и затем думать нужно ли ему всё это и потом Java. Что касается Hillel, когда идёте на курсы спрашивайте, какая программа ,  что будет в начале и в конце, как работа будет организована и т.д  и как можно больше конкретики.

----------


## MaTpocoB

А мы и спрашивали, только никто толком сказать не мог ничего

----------


## Piacere

> Непредсказуемы - это ещё не то слово. Курсы еще не начались, а впечатление строго отрицательное. Если бы не громкие имена СофтТехника и Провектуса в партнёрах - подумал бы, что развелись на очередную "шарашкину контору". При заявленном времени работы с 10.00 - утром застать в офисе кого-то очень проблематично - два раза приезжали к 10, уезжали в пол-11 так никого и не дождавшись.
> Перед оплатой курса озвучивалось одно расписание, которое нас полностью устраивало. После всего, сейчас, за день до открытия курсов, оно резко изменилось, как по дням недели, так и по времени проведения - и как теперь быть, при том, что деньги уже уплачены, а время нам не подходит, даже не знаю.


 Естественно забирать деньги. Они же не выполнили свои обязательства. Это и с морали справедливо и по закону о защите прав потребителей.
Попробуйте здесь - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1453163 . Там человек  обучает реально. Но лучше для начала говорить лично с преподавателем.

----------


## BigK

> ребят, скажите, как там с трудоустройством? сколько народу из прошлых выпусков реально трудоустроились к их партнерам?


 Я бы на него не рассчитывал. С моей группы - ни один человек у "партнера" даже и не  был.  В чем заключается партнерство кроме эмблемы на стене лично я так и не понял.



> Зачем тому, кто знает, что такое программирование - "введение в программирование" ? Изучать байты и биты ? А если курс по Джаве, то странно видеть в тестах задания с использованием Джава.


 Что значит "знает что такое программирование", слово такое слышал? Если начальные знания есть, можно идти сразу на выбранный курс, если нет, то для таких людей и сделали введение. Я когда записывался введения не было, пошел сразу на джава. Но до начала курса пришлось прочитать жирную книженцию по основам. Если бы хоть открыл ее до тестирования, то с тестом гадать не пришлось бы, материал тестового задания это буквально первые страницы учебника.

На курсах у меня сложилось впечатление, что многие пришли и думали что посидят пару часов в неделю и выйдут программистами, а тут еще и устроить обещают. Не будет этого. Самообразование большая часть времени, если ждете другого - не тратьте зря деньги.

----------


## NAVINV

> ЯЧто значит "знает что такое программирование", слово такое слышал? Если начальные знания есть, можно идти сразу на выбранный курс, если нет, то для таких людей и сделали введение. Я когда записывался введения не было, пошел сразу на джава. Но до начала курса пришлось прочитать жирную книженцию по основам. Если бы хоть открыл ее до тестирования, то с тестом гадать не пришлось бы, материал тестового задания это буквально первые страницы учебника.


 Я уже устал объяснять. Есть опыт программирования, но нет знания языка Джава. А в тесте есть программа на Джаве. Нонсенс. Курсы по изучению того, что уже надо знать.

----------


## BagOC

> Я уже устал объяснять. Есть опыт программирования, но нет знания языка Джава. А в тесте есть программа на Джаве. Нонсенс. Курсы по изучению того, что уже надо знать.


 Не думаю что эти тесты влияют на то возьмут вас или нет. Скорее они нужны чтобы узнать уровень именно джавы, каждого члена группы. 
Сам я недавно закончил Android у них. Все что выше Пульсар и BigK писали - все правильно.
Курсы помогли, но чудес не ждите. Диплом красивый выдали + есть что в резюме добавить. Самостоятельной работы, действительно, должно быть больше(по времени в неделю) чем занимают курсы.

----------


## ГэтьМэн

трудоустройство заключается в том, что Ваше резюме будут рассылать сотрудники школы, вот и все!!!
в конце курса, Вас поросят сбросить резюме им, и они его будут рассылать.

----------


## ГэтьМэн

лучше ищите репетитора, я вот этим щас и занимаюсь, кстати тут мне на мыло джавист стукнул, ищет людей для обучения и переманивает меня с Си спрыгнуть на джаву, пока думаю, но если кому интересно [email protected]
если у кого-то есть человек, который может по Си натаскать, то кидайте буду благодарен.

----------


## BigK

> лучше ищите репетитора, я вот этим щас и занимаюсь, кстати тут мне на мыло джавист стукнул, ищет людей для обучения и переманивает меня с Си спрыгнуть на джаву, пока думаю, но если кому интересно [email protected]
> если у кого-то есть человек, который может по Си натаскать, то кидайте буду благодарен.


 Да он всем спамил. Аж интересно где базу имейлов учащихся школы взял.

----------


## ГэтьМэн

я думаю,что из базы Hillel International

----------


## BagOC

Забыл подписаться: "Ваш Кеп"...

----------


## BigK

Да, вопрос был слегка риторическим  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> лучше ищите репетитора, я вот этим щас и занимаюсь, кстати тут мне на мыло джавист стукнул, ищет людей для обучения и переманивает меня с Си спрыгнуть на джаву, пока думаю, но если кому интересно [email protected]
> если у кого-то есть человек, который может по Си натаскать, то кидайте буду благодарен.


 Если знания выгоднее продавать, чем использовать - то нет смысла платить за эти знания. В Одессе, джавист, который нормально программирует на джаве не будет заниматься поиском учеников. Преподавать на курсах раз, два в неделю - реально, если его уговорят. Но чтоб он сам искал учеников - не реально. На работе он заработает больше.  Поэтому и не найти репетиторов - зарплата программиста позволяет нормально работать, а свободное время использовать для отдыха.

----------


## Fallout

> Если знания выгоднее продавать, чем использовать - то нет смысла платить за эти знания. В Одессе, джавист, который нормально программирует на джаве не будет заниматься поиском учеников. Преподавать на курсах раз, два в неделю - реально, если его уговорят. Но чтоб он сам искал учеников - не реально. На работе он заработает больше.  Поэтому и не найти репетиторов - зарплата программиста позволяет нормально работать, а свободное время использовать для отдыха.


  Для того чтоб преподавать азы, не сильно углубляясь в детали, не нужно быть гением программирования, но нужно уметь доступно пояснять. 

Далее немного прикидок: если скажем есть люди готовые платить по 50 грн за час в малокомплектных группах примерно по 5 человек то выйдет 500 грн за два часа, если вести две группы то это 1000 грн  за 4ч часа. За час выходит что это примерно вдвое больше оплаты весьма сильных спецов по яве. Понятное дело что это грубо, там по идее надо будет платить за помещение если его нет, цена может  быть больше или меньше. Но по сути если программа какая-то есть и обкатана, рука набита, талант преподавания есть то оно может и не быть так сложно людей дотягивать до начального уровня. Может подойдет тем кто хочет дополнительно подзаработать или тем кто не хочет парится на стандартной загрузке целыми днями а ему нужна частичная занятость.

Так что в целом преподавание весьма прибыльное занятие в пересчете на время, если есть спрос. А спрос сейчас видимо есть

----------


## maxx™

> Для того чтоб преподавать азы, не сильно углубляясь в детали, не нужно быть гением программирования, но нужно уметь доступно пояснять. 
> 
> Далее немного прикидок: если скажем есть люди готовые платить по 50 грн за час в малокомплектных группах примерно по 5 человек то выйдет 500 грн за два часа, если вести две группы то это 1000 грн  за 4ч часа. За час выходит что это примерно вдвое больше оплаты весьма сильных спецов по яве. Понятное дело что это грубо, там по идее надо будет платить за помещение если его нет, цена может  быть больше или меньше. Но по сути если программа какая-то есть и обкатана, рука набита, талант преподавания есть то оно может и не быть так сложно людей дотягивать до начального уровня. Может подойдет тем кто хочет дополнительно подзаработать или тем кто не хочет парится на стандартной загрузке целыми днями а ему нужна частичная занятость.
> 
> Так что в целом преподавание весьма прибыльное занятие в пересчете на время, если есть спрос. А спрос сейчас видимо есть


 Оно-то так. Но занятия это 2 раза в неделю по часу, другому. Особо много не заработаешь. Некоторые соглашаются по преподавать, но обычно это быстро надоедает. Обычно наоборот - набирают группу (которые в заголовке темя объявлены), а потом бегают пол дня по офису с предложением провести пару сегодня вечером за 20 баксов в час. И шо-то никто не согласился, хотя достаточно было просто после работы отойти от офиса недалеко и провести занятие. Им повезло, что был человек, у которого на тот момент закончился проект и он был свободен.

----------


## BigK

Ох, читали у нас пару лекций товарищи, которых видимо приволокли из фирмы. Ну они так и читали, будто их силой к нам пригнали, 2 часа коту под хвост  :smileflag:  Шарить они может и шарили, но вот как преподнести информацию не знали совершенно.   Но я действительно не вижу смысла синьеру завариваться с чтением лекций, если и будет читать - то не из-за денег.

----------


## Fallout

> Оно-то так. Но занятия это 2 раза в неделю по часу, другому. Особо много не заработаешь. Некоторые соглашаются по преподавать, но обычно это быстро надоедает. Обычно наоборот - набирают группу (которые в заголовке темя объявлены), а потом бегают пол дня по офису с предложением провести пару сегодня вечером за 20 баксов в час. И шо-то никто не согласился, хотя достаточно было просто после работы отойти от офиса недалеко и провести занятие. Им повезло, что был человек, у которого на тот момент закончился проект и он был свободен.


 Так как в Hillel поставлено скорее соглашусь, с бухты барахты читать лекции без опыта тяжеловато и неочень хорошо получится, доход при таких объемах хоть и есть но не такой уж и огромный. Вот если напрямую а не через какую то фирму, развивать свой собственный бренд и т.п. Но опять же должно все таки тянуть к преподаванию

----------


## Fallout

> Ох, читали у нас пару лекций товарищи, которых видимо приволокли из фирмы. Ну они так и читали, будто их силой к нам пригнали, 2 часа коту под хвост  Шарить они может и шарили, но вот как преподнести информацию не знали совершенно.   Но я действительно не вижу смысла синьеру завариваться с чтением лекций, если и будет читать - то не из-за денег.


 Деньги на обучении поднять можно, есть пример харьковского архитектора/сеньора/(прочие регалии) который свою школу организовал(ссылки кидать не буду чтоб не было рекламы, но кто хочет тот найдет да и думаю знают многие). Просто обучение дает выхлоп если этим заниматься уже достаточно серьезно а не по мелочи

----------


## BagOC

Преподавать должен педагог со знанием и не большим опытом программирования. А не программист, которого заставили(или он сам решил попробовать) преподавать. Для преподавания *гораздо* важнее умение преподнести информацию, чем 10ти летний опыт разработки.

----------


## Fallout

> Преподавать должен педагог со знанием и не большим опытом программирования. А не программист, которого заставили(или он сам решил попробовать) преподавать. Для преподавания *гораздо* важнее умение преподнести информацию, чем 10ти летний опыт разработки.


 В целом соглашусь, но как показывает жизнь педагоги(я про те что в ВУЗах больше и прочих учебных заведениях) вроде как и объяснять умеют и опыт преподавания, но все равно часто чего то не хватает, базовые понятия как бы и заучили студенты, а программировать самостоятельно боятся. Так что мне кажется хорошо будет учить тот кто и педагог хороший и практик при этом

----------


## maxx™

> Преподавать должен педагог со знанием и не большим опытом программирования. А не программист, которого заставили(или он сам решил попробовать) преподавать. Для преподавания *гораздо* важнее умение преподнести информацию, чем 10ти летний опыт разработки.


 Для минимальной базы - возможно. Для подготовки специалиста - таки опыт нужен. И не просто опыт, а реальный и сейчас. Во всех нормальных учебных заведениях в мире преподаватели занимаются научной работой. и в СССР так было, поэтому и готовили нормальных специалистов.

----------


## BagOC

> В целом соглашусь, но как показывает жизнь педагоги(я про те что в ВУЗах больше и прочих учебных заведениях) вроде как и объяснять умеют и опыт преподавания, но все равно часто чего то не хватает, базовые понятия как бы и заучили студенты, а программировать самостоятельно боятся. Так что мне кажется хорошо будет учить тот кто и педагог хороший и практик при этом


 Я поэтому и написал "и небольшим опытом программирования". Опыт должен быть. Но опыт преподавания должен преобладать.

----------


## BagOC

> Для минимальной базы - возможно. Для подготовки специалиста - таки опыт нужен. И не просто опыт, а реальный и сейчас. Во всех нормальных учебных заведениях в мире преподаватели занимаются научной работой. и в СССР так было, поэтому и готовили нормальных специалистов.


 Для подготовки специалиста, НЕ специалист(с той самой минимально базой) приходит на работу и учится. Вы ж не думаете что можно выпустить мида(не говоря о синьоре) из класса, а не с проекта?

----------


## maxx™

> Для подготовки специалиста, НЕ специалист(с той самой минимально базой) приходит на работу и учится. Вы ж не думаете что можно выпустить мида(не говоря о синьоре) из класса, а не с проекта?


 Если его будет учить специалист с опытом, который закончился 10 лет назад, то не факт, что кто-то такого специалиста потом на работу возьмет.

----------


## Fallout

> Я поэтому и написал "и не большим опытом программирования". Опыт должен быть. Но опыт преподавания должен преобладать.


 "не" с прилагательными в данном случае по другому пишется, я не граммарнаци, просто там машинально ищешь где опечатка и смысл может измениться. Я воспринял это как то что опыт особо не привествуется, особенно если он большой

Но *maxx* правильно пишет про актуальный опыт

----------


## BagOC

> Если его будет учить специалист с опытом, который закончился 10 лет назад, то не факт, что кто-то такого специалиста потом на работу возьмет.


 Это тоже верно. Но и учиться азам у синьора с 10-ти летним опытом без навыков преподавания - то еще счастье...




> "не" с прилагательными в данном случае по другому пишется, я не граммарнаци, просто там машинально ищешь где опечатка и смысл может измениться. Я воспринял это как то что опыт особо не привествуется, особенно если он большой
> 
> Но *maxx* правильно пишет про актуальный опыт


 Поправил.
Я хотел сказать что опыт должен быть, но его значимость для обучаемого меньше, чем умение преподавателя "донести".

----------


## xNucleaRx

Думал пойти к ним поучиться, но почитав коменты как-то передумал. А в общем есть в Одессе школы или курсы где нормально обучают Java? За любую оказанную помощь в поисках буду очень благодарен.

----------


## BigK

> Думал пойти к ним поучиться, но почитав коменты как-то передумал. А в общем есть в Одессе школы или курсы где нормально обучают Java? За любую оказанную помощь в поисках буду очень благодарен.


 Ну тут в принципе нормально. Нормально настолько, насколько вообще можно выучить джаву за 3 месяца. Я не жалею что ходил, но у меня и преподаватель был другой, не тот что сейчас курс читает.

----------


## xNucleaRx

А кто что-то может  сказать о курсах которые Luxoft проводит, как там обстоят дела?

----------


## IT School

Отличную тему подняли ребята. Благодарим. Постараемся максимально прояснить ситуации, которые подняты в темах. 
Во-первых, очень интересно читать со стороны гневные отзывы тех, кто мило улыбается во время вопроса :" что не так, над чем нужно поработать?". 
Одесский форум отличный инструмент как для рекламы, так и для выброса потока негатива, который, к сожалению, так часто переполняет людей находящихся не в состоянии осознать истинную причину ( чаще всего лень или собственную безответственность) своих неудач. 
Как и следовало ожидать - чуда не произошло. Те, кто просто оплатил курс и худо-бедно пытался его посещать не прикладывая должных усилий, не выполняя домашние задания ( которые действительно отнимают много времени ), так и остался на уровне людей знающих как нужно жить другим, но не в состоянии сделать что-либо с собственной жизнью. 
К счастью есть и другие примеры, так называемые success stories. Постараемся в ближайшие сроки опубликовать их от имени самих участников, дабы не возникало дополнительных вопросов. 
Напомним, что кроме занятий по программированию, ученики имели возможность посещать английский язык( к огромному удивлению и сожалению, некоторые упорно это игнорировали ). Получали поддержку от преподавателей и не во время занятий, были проведены мастер-классы и все ученики приглашались( приглашаются ) на ВСЕ мероприятия школы. Персонал школы открыт к КОНСТРУКТИВНОЙ критике и диалогу. 
Признаем,  что были некоторые недоработки на курсе java и имели место быть переносы занятий. Мы еще раз просим прощения за неприятную ситуацию и причиненные неудобства. 
Сообщение о том, что в заявленное рабочее время помещение школы было закрыто - ложь. 
Думаю, стоит отметить, что студенты групп, в которых были некоторые недоработки получили скидку на обучение и им было проведено больше занятий, чем было запланировано изначально( почему-то об этом "юные дарования" предпочитают молчать). Так же те, кто хотел прекратить сотрудничество со школой могли это сделать вернув всю предварительно внесенную плату за обучение. 
Просим тех, кто сейчас обучается и не знает забирать ему внесенные средства или нет, сделать это в обязательном порядке и спать спокойно не ощущая себя "кинутыми". 
Касательно трудоустройства. Так сложилось, что вакансии в компаниях открывают не просто так( потому что, естественно, ИТ компании сказочно богаты и могут раздавать деньги направо и налево) чтобы расширить штат, а конкретно под проекты. Следовательно, они не могут поглощать джунов в неограниченном количестве. Увы. 
Школа - инструмент для мотивированного человека. Не стоит надеяться на то, что внеся деньги ты получишь работу своей мечты не прикладывая усилий, не занимаясь дома, а всего-навсего посещая занятия несколько раз в неделю.
Мы работаем над тем, чтобы обучение в школе было эффективным, полезным и интересным. Благодарим Вас за критику и приглашаем на чашечку кофе.

----------


## BigK

*IT School* о как Вас задело, вроде бы тут ничего особо плохого не писали  :smileflag: 
А про работу, справедливости ради, я как бы в ваше трудоустройство не верил и не надеялся на него, но читая объявления школы (возьмем недавнее про курс фронтэнд) явно кидается в глаза, что вы играете на этой теме. Ну вот просто цитата




> Твоё трудоустройство станет не сложным и не утомительным!!! 
> Так что обучайся и устраивайся на работу с удовольствием, быстро и без лишних хлопот!


 Те как бы в шапке висит "По окончании курса ученики смогут пройти упрощенное собеседование в любой из компаний-партнеров." , в анонсах как показано выше, тоже эта тема мусолиться, а по факту те кто устраивается - делают это сами.

----------


## IT School

> *IT School* о как Вас задело, вроде бы тут ничего особо плохого не писали 
> А про работу, справедливости ради, я как бы в ваше трудоустройство не верил и не надеялся на него, но читая объявления школы (возьмем недавнее про курс фронтэнд) явно кидается в глаза, что вы играете на этой теме. Ну вот просто цитата
> 
> 
> 
> Те как бы в шапке висит "По окончании курса ученики смогут пройти упрощенное собеседование в любой из компаний-партнеров." , в анонсах как показано выше, тоже эта тема мусолиться, а по факту те кто устраивается - делают это сами.


  Курс front-end разработан под компанию Infomir ( в которой теперь работает выпускница школы Анна Ильина, пришедшая на курс android разработки и получившая должность именно благодаря рекомендации школы). Поэтому, именно в этом курсе, делается акцент на трудоустройство в большей степени. 
Еще раз благодарим за ЛЮБЫЕ отзывы. Работаем над ошибками, стараемся для Вас и ждем в гости

----------


## Borodinsky

> *IT School* о как Вас задело, вроде бы тут ничего особо плохого не писали 
> А про работу, справедливости ради, я как бы в ваше трудоустройство не верил и не надеялся на него, но читая объявления школы (возьмем недавнее про курс фронтэнд) явно кидается в глаза, что вы играете на этой теме. Ну вот просто цитата
> 
> 
> 
> Те как бы в шапке висит "По окончании курса ученики смогут пройти упрощенное собеседование в любой из компаний-партнеров." , в анонсах как показано выше, тоже эта тема мусолиться, а по факту те кто устраивается - делают это сами.


 Как прошло собеседование в Data Art?

----------


## BigK

> Как прошло собеседование в Data Art?


 Я Вас знаю?  :smileflag:

----------


## Borodinsky

А как Вы думаете кто туда направил Ваше резюме и рекомендовал Вас?

----------


## BigK

> А как Вы думаете кто туда направил Ваше резюме и рекомендовал Вас?


 Я не думаю я знаю. На первый вопрос ответ я сам, на второй ответ не Вы. Ходил я туда еще до окончания школы на первое собеседование, но это уже все оффтопик.

----------


## Borodinsky

Могу поинтересоваться, когда отправили резюме? Просто дата.

----------


## BigK

> Могу поинтересоваться, когда отправили резюме? Просто дата.


 Если есть вопросы, в ЛС.

----------


## Айси

> Сообщение о том, что в заявленное рабочее время помещение школы было закрыто - ложь.


 Молодой человек не писал, что ПОМЕЩЕНИЕ было закрыто.  :smileflag:  Он сказал, что никого не дождался. 
И это правда. Я тоже прождала полчаса, повернулась и ушла. 
П.С. А помещение там всегда открыто. Заходи - бери что хочешь  :smileflag:

----------


## z.araza

Ребята, хочу поделиться с Вами своими впечатлениями о школе, и курсе, который я посещал.
За лето я прослушал курс Проектный менеджмент, лично для себя, добыл много новой информации. 
Курс читался в первый раз, поэтому недочетов, конечно, хватало, но они с лихвой компенсировались энтузиазмом и большим
практическим опытом преподавателя (Павел Ковальчук, http://pavelkovalchuk.com) , а также  приятной компанией сокурсников. 
Непосредственно школа понравилась современным оснащением (в том числе и дизайном помещения) . Есть все что нужно, мощные компьютеры, проектор, 
канцелярия, удобная мебель, большой экран, кулер с горячей водой (мелочь, а приятно, попить кофейку а перерыве).
Приятнейшая девушка Алена, которая вела курсы английского языка (входят, кстати, в стоимость) вообще выше всяких похвал. Она профи.
"Я Вам не скажу за всю Одессу" но мне очень понравилось, приятным окончанием был общий выпускной с награждением. Сертификат теперь висит у меня над рабочим местом, которое я получил, помимо прочего, и благодаря школе IT School Hillel.

Pavel Chistyakov
Project manager
SECL GROUP / Internet Sales Technologies
secl.com.ua

----------


## ABEL

Господа, а в чем, собственно, причина такой ненависти к школе ? Тем паче, от людей, которые ее даже не посещали.
В марте месяце этого года я был овощем, который не отличал void от char. Спустя три месяца обучения в школе, мне удалось пройти собеседование в одной из крупнейших компаний города и страны, с которой я уже подписал контракт на два года. Зачем кидать "сами знаете что" на вентилятор, если вот вам яркий пример ?
Если кто-то проходил туда три месяца, потратил деньги и ничего полезного не вынес, то это говорит о недостаточной мотивации/желании/способности конкретного человека  в деле. Никто не обещал, что после окончания курса вы станете гуру программирования и перед вами распахнут двери все компании города. Кто хотел, тот добился. А пенять на руководство школы - это как про плохого танцора.
На все просьбы и замечания ребята реагировали незамедлительно, стараясь создать максимально комфортный и эффективный процесс обучения, начиная от расположения столов в аудитории, заканчивая способами преподавания материала.
Касательно преподавательского состава: наш педагог имел около пяти лет опыта в программировании, но без оного в преподавании. Однако, это не мешало ему излагать материал максимально доступно даже для людей с разными уровнями знаний. И по сей день, по прошествии уже четырех месяцев с момента окончания обучения, он никогда не отказывает в совете по первой просьбе. Уроки английского были также прекрасны, т.к. милейший педагог максимально пыталась создать уклон в обучении в компьютерную тематику.
Школа очень на уровне. Место, где я не встретил хамства, безразличия и "кидалова", о котором почему-то здесь так яро разводят полемику. 
Спасибо ребятам, ибо они очень помогли в осуществлении моих планов !

----------


## [email protected]

> Господа, а в чем, собственно, причина такой ненависти к школе ? Тем паче, от людей, которые ее даже не посещали.
> ...
> Зачем кидать "сами знаете что" на вентилятор, если вот вам яркий пример ?


 Специально перечитал всю тему ещё раз - нигде не нашёл выражения ненависти. Все претензии относились, в основном, не к уровню преподавания, а к организации самого этого мероприятия: внезапное изменение расписания и отсутствие администрации школы в рабочее время. Из всех постов мой был самый эмоциональный, уж извините, но никак не с ненавистью. Сейчас занятия начались, к преподавателю и и его уровню преподавания претензий нет.
Так что никто здесь ничего не кидает.




> Сообщение о том, что в заявленное рабочее время помещение школы было закрыто - ложь.


 Еще раз - помещение было открыто, но если в открытом офисе никого нет - это только ворам-домушникам на радость.




> Мы работаем над тем, чтобы обучение в школе было *эффективным*, полезным и интересным.


 Включите, пожалуйста, кондиционер - 10 человек и 10 включённых компьютеров в маленьком помещении плохо сказывается на общем самочувствии и эффективности. Спасибо.

----------


## Пульсар

> Одесский форум отличный инструмент как для рекламы, так и для выброса потока негатива, который, к сожалению, так часто переполняет людей находящихся не в состоянии осознать истинную причину ( *чаще всего лень или собственную безответственность)* своих неудач.


 Интересно отношение к студентам вашей школы, которые после 3 месячных курсов не смогли сразу найти работу.  )  Особенно интересно, что Вы начали разборки на страницах форума именно с BigK, который являлся одним из лучших студентов на курсах.  

Я курсами доволен и я об этом писал в другой ветке.  У нас вёл Ярослав Погребняк, который таки синьор и таки с большим реальным опытом. Благодаря курсу я просто сэкономил много времени и не ушёл в изучение устаревших или слишком специфичных тем,  а также получил ответы на сложные для меня вопросы.  

Да, административные и технические недочёты были,  но курсами я доволен. Вы нашли хорошего преподавателя и обеспечили проведение курса - а это и есть задача курсов. Альтернатив вашим курсам в Одессе я не вижу.  И скорее всего,  следующим летом пойду еще уже не на Java, конечно, хотя если будет продолжение Java ( J2E  c OLAP кубами, например), то пойду и на продолжение.  

PS.  Если же у Вас есть желание продолжать обсуждать на страницах форума,  кто и в чём виноват, кто лжёт, а также выяснять отношения с Вашими бывшими студентами,  в этом случае я, и не только я сможем Вам с радостью помочь и очень развёрнуто всё здесь рассказать )

----------


## phoenix78

> PS.  Если же у Вас есть желание продолжать обсуждать на страницах форума,  кто и в чём виноват, кто лжёт, а также выяснять отношения с Вашими бывшими студентами,  в этом случае я, и не только я сможем Вам с радостью помочь и очень развёрнуто всё здесь рассказать )


  похоже, что Вы разговариваете с самим собой



> *IT School* 
>      User *banned*

----------


## Пульсар

> похоже, что Вы разговариваете с самим собой


 Почему же?   Например, есть пользователь Borodinsky, который  представляет на форуме школу.  Как минимум, он уже отписался в этой теме от их имени, сообщив информацию известную только руководству школы.  А также, я полагаю, есть и другие представители.

----------


## rlb

Как-то, все это слишком эмоционально...
Отсутствие "вбросов" от Хилель - слащавых отзывов - лучший плюс... Стоят ли курсы своих денег? при отсутствии конкурентов о чем разговор?
Тем более что отзывы на мой взгляд были нейтральными с плюсом для Погребняка... Если текущий тренер отчитает не хуже а лучше - так вообще будет супер реклама...

Есть кто-то кто может дать отзыв про курс "Андроид"? Кто ведет? Необходимый начальный уровень и т.д.

сорри за запятые...

Хилель - советую обратить внимание на Ваш сайт, спрятать список курсов в меню "о школе" а кнопку "записаться" в самый низ имеет смысл когда спрос намного превысит предложение...

----------


## BagOC

Я прошел Андроид. Ведет Константин Ботнарь.
В двух словах - курс произвел не однозначное впечатление, но в общем доволен. О всех недочетах написал в анонимном внутреннем опроснике, который к слову проводился 2 раза за семестр(о качестве и удовлетворенностью курсом). Да и тут высказывали. Но критичными их не считаю. Как говорится кто ищет тот всегда найдет.

----------


## Айси

Я курсами тоже довольна. Кто хочет - тот научится. Но волшебного пряника нету. Учиться надо самим и в большом количестве. А курсы просто настраивают мышление в нужном направлении и дают понимание базовых понятий.
Ярослав излагает материал ясно и доступно. Мне нравится. Если он таки решится с января вести Java, то хочу пройти еще курс Java. Если не решится - то подумаю, идти или не идти :smileflag: .
Для меня цена адекватна. Я что ожидала, то за эти деньги и получила. 
П.С. Хорошо, что мое впечатление о школе сложилось до того, как я прочитала эту тему. Потому что сообщение IT School  вызвало у меня кучу отрицательных эмоций. Хамство, упакованное во фразу:"Спасибо! Ваше мнение для нас очень важно!"

----------


## Айси

Забыла добавить недостаток: маркеры скрипят и плохо пишут  :smileflag:

----------


## Айси

Кхм... Внезапно. Скорее всего следующий курс Java будет дороже. И значительно дороже. Вряд ли я туда пойду. А хотелось.

----------


## BigK

> Кхм... Внезапно. Скорее всего следующий курс Java будет дороже. И значительно дороже. Вряд ли я туда пойду. А хотелось.


 Что, снова цену поднимают? Видимо после каждого потока решили.

----------


## Айси

> Что, снова цену поднимают? Видимо после каждого потока решили.


 Да,вроде больше,чем 5000 будет.

----------


## Borodinsky

> Кхм... Внезапно. Скорее всего следующий курс Java будет дороже. И значительно дороже. Вряд ли я туда пойду. А хотелось.


 Курс Java будет дороже только потому, что длительность увеличено до 4х месяцев, вместо 3х.

----------


## Keep.it

Подскажите курсы java. Больше 5000 не потяну. Может кто группы собирает? спасибо.

----------


## Masyaka2010

Добрый день! скажите пожалуйста кто занимался на правлении QA? как там преподают, как проходят занятия???как по поводу трудоустройства??

----------


## Borodinsky

QA только стартует.
Это первый набор.
Преподаватель из компании DataArt.
У нас есть договоренности с аутсорсинговыми компаниями о трудоустройстве.

----------


## 2pedro

В какую цены сейчас курсы по Джаве? Когда будет следующий набор?

----------


## Masyaka2010

> В какую цены сейчас курсы по Джаве? Когда будет следующий набор?


 узнавали с 03.02 курсы 5740грн,лучше оставить им е-мейл, вышлют вам программу

----------


## maxx™

> узнавали с 03.02 курсы 5740грн,лучше оставить им е-мейл, вышлют вам программу


 Со старой программой сравнить не забудьте, чтоб понять за что больше денег берут.

----------


## Borodinsky

Приходите, мы Вам в этом поможем )
Тем более что у нас по Jave уже 2 курса Elementary и Advanced.
Их программа разнится.

----------


## 2pedro

> Приходите, мы Вам в этом поможем )
> Тем более что у нас по Jave уже 2 курса Elementary и Advanced.
> Их программа разнится.


 Приятно слышать, что курсы развиваются, а не по протоптанной дорожке...
Интересно почитать программу обучения .

----------


## Piacere

> Подскажите курсы java. Больше 5000 не потяну. Может кто группы собирает? спасибо.


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1453163
Цену уточняйте.  Мне обошлось порядка 600долл за 5 уч. месяцев

----------


## MaTpocoB

Расскажу свой опыт посещения курсов, препод - Сергей Моренец. Саму джаву вам никто разжевывать не будет, обзорно по каждой теме, все остальное самостоятельно. Очень понравилась курсовая работа (эта фишка только у Сергея). Вокруг этой курсовой и будет крутится все обучение (как будто участвуешь в реальном проекте - было интересно!). На примере этой курсовой Сергей будет пытаться объяснить основные правила проектирования ПО. Мне показалось, что у него упор сделан не на язык, а именно на этапы и принципы разработки.
Сергей, кстати, еще делает достаточно интересные мастерклассы (особенно для нубов). Анонсы есть на доу...
В общем совсем нубам там будет тяжело, нужна небольшая база. На моем курсе все кто ничего не знал до курсов, так и не взлетели. Кто что-то знал вышел с неплохими знаниями.
Также была логика, но то такэ, в неудобное время, со странно подобранными темами. В общем не ходил. 
Англ., мне кажется нужен был для предаттестации при устройстве на работу, это достаточно большой плюс. Очень приятный преподаватель и занятия были довольно интересные, новое для себя тоже нашел.
В общем как то так.

Добавлю только, для нубов есть замечателный практический курс по java - http://javarush.ru/course.html
Первые 10 уровней там бесплатные, их вам будет достаточно, чтобы подтянуть знания, но я бы рекомендовал дойти хотя б до 20го уровня, чтоб было легко на курсах.
Я, после 20 уровней, на курсах весь первый месяц скучал...

----------


## Borodinsky

Большое спасибо за обзор )
У нас опять же нововведения.
Есть курс  введение в программирование для новичков. Основан курс на Java.
Так что учим полных нубов. )

----------


## veil

Добрый день! скажите, а когда заработают Ваши группы в вк и фейсбуке? или обновите линк на оф. сайте.

----------


## Borodinsky

Они работают. Ссылки в личке.

----------


## guyfox

Здравствуйте, Mr. Borodinsky . Есть желание поучиться у Вас, но 300$ за 16 2-х часовых занятий по "введению в программирование"  несколько дороговато.

Да и 700$ за 4 месяца .... И оплата всей суммы в первый месяц- жестковатые условия. Все это слегка охлаждает пыл... Не возможности ,в частном порядке, оговорить какую-то скидку? Спасибо, Петр.

----------


## Somatropin

Я учился и в Hillel и в Шаге, так что сделаю короткий обзор обоих учебных заведений.

*Hillel*. Я пошел на курс для продвинутых и остался очень доволен. Самое для меня важное - опытность и профессионализм преподавателя, причем профессионализм именно в программировании а не педагогике. Я не знаю как руководству Hillel удалось привлечь профи к своему проекту, насколько я понял некоторые компании таким образом "выращивают" нужных для себя специалистов, еще и за счет самих претендентов, имеют возможность наблюдать за скоростью развития, адекватностью, способностями потенциального программиста и т.д. 
_Плюсы_: нормальное железо, кофе, малокомплектные группы, практикующие преподаватели, гибкость учебного процесса, английский, адекватная администрация, нет понтов.
_Минусы_: цена.

*Шаг* Я учился на курсе 2,5 года, включающий все на свете ). Тогда вариантов других не было... Скажем больше негативных впечатлений чем позитивных к сожалению. Главная проблема преподаватели-теоретики, которые в основной своей массе ничего кроме примитивных программ из учебников не писали в своей жизни. На мидла не смогут тестовое задание сделать и собеседование пройти, максимум на джуна потянут. В общем дают хорошую теоретическую базу, но на мой взгляд слишком дорого в итоге выходит. 2,5 года времени и денег на теорию - это слишком. Ну и понты конечно... Называют себя - Компьютерная академия "ШАГ", в то время как правильно писать - ООО "Компьютерная академия ШАГ". Т.е. я могу сегодня открыть ООО "Компьютерный институт Выпад" и потом гордо раздавать дипломы которые ничего не стоят. У них нет аккредитации, и их диплом является юридически просто справкой об окончании компьютерных курсов, но об этом узнают учащиеся только в конце, такой вот сюрприз. Они не беспокоятся об этом так как текучка огромная, в начале курса набирается 5-6 групп по 12-14 чел, до конца курса много людей уходит, группы переформируются и в конце курса остается лишь одна группа из которой 1-2 человека дипломируются. В общем не знаю почему их не засудили еще...
_Плюсы_: хорошая теоретическая база.
_Минусы_: старое железо, нелицензионный софт, кофе чай за деньги в кафе, теоретики преподаватели, устаревшие учебные материалы, учебная программа безграмотно построена, много понтов.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> Я учился и в Hillel и в Шаге, так что сделаю короткий обзор обоих учебных заведений.
> 
> *Hillel*. Я пошел на курс для продвинутых и остался очень доволен. Самое для меня важное - опытность и профессионализм преподавателя, причем профессионализм именно в программировании а не педагогике. Я не знаю как руководству Hillel удалось привлечь профи к своему проекту, насколько я понял некоторые компании таким образом "выращивают" нужных для себя специалистов, еще и за счет самих претендентов, имеют возможность наблюдать за скоростью развития, адекватностью, способностями потенциального программиста и т.д. 
> _Плюсы_: нормальное железо, кофе, малокомплектные группы, практикующие преподаватели, гибкость учебного процесса, английский, адекватная администрация, нет понтов.
> _Минусы_: цена.
> 
> *Шаг* Я учился на курсе 2,5 года, включающий все на свете ). Тогда вариантов других не было... Скажем больше негативных впечатлений чем позитивных к сожалению. Главная проблема преподаватели-теоретики, которые в основной своей массе ничего кроме примитивных программ из учебников не писали в своей жизни. На мидла не смогут тестовое задание сделать и собеседование пройти, максимум на джуна потянут. В общем дают хорошую теоретическую базу, но на мой взгляд слишком дорого в итоге выходит. 2,5 года времени и денег на теорию - это слишком. Ну и понты конечно... Называют себя - Компьютерная академия "ШАГ", в то время как правильно писать - ООО "Компьютерная академия ШАГ". Т.е. я могу сегодня открыть ООО "Компьютерный институт Выпад" и потом гордо раздавать дипломы которые ничего не стоят. У них нет аккредитации, и их диплом является юридически просто справкой об окончании компьютерных курсов, но об этом узнают учащиеся только в конце, такой вот сюрприз. Они не беспокоятся об этом так как текучка огромная, в начале курса набирается 5-6 групп по 12-14 чел, до конца курса много людей уходит, группы переформируются и в конце курса остается лишь одна группа из которой 1-2 человека дипломируются. В общем не знаю почему их не засудили еще...
> _Плюсы_: хорошая теоретическая база.
> _Минусы_: старое железо, нелицензионный софт, кофе чай за деньги в кафе, теоретики преподаватели, устаревшие учебные материалы, учебная программа безграмотно построена, много понтов.


 спасибо за хороший отзыв!!!именно сейчас так и учусь, хочется уже Шаг бросить и работать где-то))

----------


## Somatropin

> спасибо за хороший отзыв!!!именно сейчас так и учусь, хочется уже Шаг бросить и работать где-то))


 Если курс С++ уже позади, тогда Шилдт в помощь и на собеседование в Люксофт можно пробовать идти на стажера. У них набор обычно раз в квартал. 
Причем если с первого раза не прошел, то это совсем не значит что больше не пригласят, наоборот там ценятся упорные люди, которые умеют работать над своими ошибками и стремятся к поставленным целям.
Если есть желание проверить свой уровень, пройдите тесты на quizful.net С++ основы. Там тесты с ответами и объяснениями. Очень полезно перед собеседованием потренироваться.

----------


## Borodinsky

и учите UML. В Luxoft это оценят.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> Если курс С++ уже позади, тогда Шилдт в помощь и на собеседование в Люксофт можно пробовать идти на стажера. У них набор обычно раз в квартал. 
> Причем если с первого раза не прошел, то это совсем не значит что больше не пригласят, наоборот там ценятся упорные люди, которые умеют работать над своими ошибками и стремятся к поставленным целям.
> Если есть желание проверить свой уровень, пройдите тесты на quizful.net С++ основы. Там тесты с ответами и объяснениями. Очень полезно перед собеседованием потренироваться.


 да про quizful знаю, спасибо за рекомендацию.В Luxoft надо знать C++(Java),UML,Шаблонное проектирование(паттерны хотя бы 3-4 основных)+английский язык.

----------


## Somatropin

> В Luxoft надо знать C++(Java), UML, Шаблонное проектирование(паттерны хотя бы 3-4 основных)+английский язык.


 Ну тут либо С++ либо Java. Java вам дадут в мизерном объеме в самом конце программы обучения, к тому моменту Вы вообще запутаетесь в языках, будет в голове каша из C++ C# php java, и Вы начнете такой код писать, что даже стажером на тестера не возьмут. Так что делайте ставку на плюсы, поверхностно паттерны и UML (глубоких знаний никто не ожидает). Главное это хорошее понимание основ. По паттернам я бы посоветовал книгу Фримена скачать, в игровом стиле с картинками и прибаутками описаны основные паттерны с кодом и диаграммами. В идеале написать какую-нибудь программку, игрушку или что-то другое, не важно насколько полезная она будет, важно какой стиль кода будет в программе, хорошо бы к ней UML диаграмму, sequence диаграмму, юнит-тесты (на десяток функций), использовать какой-нибудь шаблон (только постарайтесь оправданно). Все функции и переменные называйте на английском и осмысленно, т.е. чтоб не было функция А или oplata, такое очень не приветствуется. Не начинайте только писать сразу огромную программу, начните с простого, потом улучшайте, наращивайте и через месяц получится программа из десятка классов, сотни функций, с диаграммами и тестами, легко и приятно читаемая. И Вас с удовольствием возьмут в крупную компанию стажером, где у Вас будут большие перспективы, бесплатные языковые курсы, бесплатные семинары для повышения квалификации. Через два-три года Вы сможете стать мидлом с приличной заработной платой, которая просто не доступна 80% населения нашего города. Искренне желаю Вам удачи, обращайтесь если нужен будет совет, обязательно постараюсь помочь чем смогу.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> Ну тут либо С++ либо Java. Java вам дадут в мизерном объеме в самом конце программы обучения, к тому моменту Вы вообще запутаетесь в языках, будет в голове каша из C++ C# php java, и Вы начнете такой код писать, что даже стажером на тестера не возьмут. Так что делайте ставку на плюсы, поверхностно паттерны и UML (глубоких знаний никто не ожидает). Главное это хорошее понимание основ. По паттернам я бы посоветовал книгу Фримена скачать, в игровом стиле с картинками и прибаутками описаны основные паттерны с кодом и диаграммами. В идеале написать какую-нибудь программку, игрушку или что-то другое, не важно насколько полезная она будет, важно какой стиль кода будет в программе, хорошо бы к ней UML диаграмму, sequence диаграмму, юнит-тесты (на десяток функций), использовать какой-нибудь шаблон (только постарайтесь оправданно). Все функции и переменные называйте на английском и осмысленно, т.е. чтоб не было функция А или oplata, такое очень не приветствуется. Не начинайте только писать сразу огромную программу, начните с простого, потом улучшайте, наращивайте и через месяц получится программа из десятка классов, сотни функций, с диаграммами и тестами, легко и приятно читаемая. И Вас с удовольствием возьмут в крупную компанию стажером, где у Вас будут большие перспективы, бесплатные языковые курсы, бесплатные семинары для повышения квалификации. Через два-три года Вы сможете стать мидлом с приличной заработной платой, которая просто не доступна 80% населения нашего города. Искренне желаю Вам удачи, обращайтесь если нужен будет совет, обязательно постараюсь помочь чем смогу.


 спасибо за рекомендации!

----------


## kokayni4

Подскажите, по поводу SEO ,  а то все о С++ :smileflag:  Думаю или в ШАГ или Hillel. Знаний мягко скажем маловато, НУ ДНО КОРОЧЕ, че тут скромничать... Куда лучше пойти, что б реально были знания и результат)

----------


## rusy_od

Добрый день. Хочу описать свое обучение в Hillel.
Обучение должно было начаться 1 февраля, началось на 2 недели позже так как не могли найти преподавателя.
Когда нашли преподавателя, то оказалось что он будет читать не весь курс а только введение в Java и принципы ООП, так как он вообще программист по Android, 
не могу сказать ничего плохого, так как преподавал он очень не плохо.

Через 3 недели появился у нашей группы преподаватель Ярослав Погребняк. 

Пару слов о преподавателе:
1. Отличный специалист в области IT (не только JAVA а еще много - много чего).
2. Преподает на высочайшем уровне.
3. На уроках весело, обстановка не принужденная и всегда можно задать вопросы.
3. Постоянно помогал в скайпе, сообщал о IT событиях в городе, помогал составить резюме и готовится к собеседованиям.
4. Очень энергичный и жизнерадостный человек.
Итог: Если вы попадете в группу к Ярославу, то вам очень повезло.


Теперь пару слов о Школе:
1. Организация учебного процесса никакая. 
2. Обещанные чай, кофе, печенье было но очень редко, где-то на 40% занятий (мы потом сами купили кофе).
3. Обещанных встреч с работодателями не было ни одной.
4. Обещанных посещений IT мероприятий города тоже небыло ни одной
5. Неоспоримый плюс - это наличие курсов английского с преподавателем высочайшего уровня.
6. Наличие лекций по Базам данных и мат.логике.
Итог: Школа просто взяла с нас деньги и наняла преподов и все на этом ее участие в нашем развитии закончилось.

Общий вывод: Если бы не профессионализм преподавателей то отзывы о курсе были бы крайне негативными.

Пожелание школе: Приятно было бы большее участие руководства школы в развитии специалистов устраивать встречи с кадровиками, разработчиками и т.п.

P.S. Ярик ты лучший.

----------


## Architeck

Так же хочу поделиться наболевшим.  Но считаю что самое главное в этой школе это то к какому преподавателю Вы попадете, а не "плюшки" которые Вам предоставляет школа.Нашей группе с Ярославом очень повезло. Учебный процесс выходил за рамки 2-х часовых занятий, обсуждался пройденный материал до и после занятий,был описан весь уч. процесс со всеми темами и материал к ним, всесторонняя поддержка и общение в скайпе сплатили нашу группу, особенно это прослеживалось на корпоративе в День вручения дипломов.Да, наша группа и там отличилась.
 Так что если Вы идете на Java и попадете к Ярославу, то Вы попали в нужные руки. И готовьтесь узнать всю правду не только о Java.

----------


## Boddha

Как правильно заметили предыдущие отписавшиеся, "кадры решают все"  :smileflag: 

Нашей группе действительно повезло, что у нас преподавал Ярослав Погребняк! По итогам пройденного можно сказать, что мы вышли за пределы стандартного Java Elementary, разбирали достаточно сложные вещи (и выжили!) и научились действительно полезным вещам  :smileflag:  И главное, что все это в активном темпе, с массой позитива и отличного настроения!

Английский проходил тоже очень активно, с массой разговорной практики, всяких-разных англоязычных IT-веселостей, в общем - на уровне. (Спасибо, Алена! )

Что касается других "плюшек" обещанных школой, то.. хм. Встречи с работодателями остались мифическим зверем. Лекции проходили, но были они не очень.. воодушевляющими. Исключение составили, пожалуй, разве что несколько лекций по БД, и то организация как-то "прихрамывала".

Организация прихрамывала вообще довольно часто, но тем не менее впечатления остались положительные благодаря преподавателям и группе.

Спасибо, Ярослав! Спасибо ребята!

----------


## Alex_IT

Как преподаватель так и человек - Ярослав просто уникален... 
Хороший подход, отличное изложение идеи и внедрение в наши головы...
Спасибо Ярославу!

----------


## Яр

Спасибо, ребята! Без вашего активного участия этого бы не вышло  :smileflag: .
Вы супер! Все было действительно круто и незабываемо  :smileflag: .

----------


## SteelHouse

Пошел на курс Java, сначала две недели звонили и отменяли занятия, непонятно чем аргументируя, потом позвонили и предложили подождать еще  или вернут деньги, решил надеяться на лучшее и подождать. Ждал не долго, и вот наконец первое занятие - где нам весело объяснили, что это не основной преподаватель, а замена. Соответственно курса программы или что мы радостно будем что-то делать увы и ах нету, что будет не понятно, что дальше "Светлое будущее". Параллельно не внятные и лишь бы что то рассказать лекции, на которых вы узнаете программирование на C#, графы, БД (кстати вот здесь все было хорошо) и еще много-много всего, аккуратно упакованные в 2 часа в неделю. Разбавило это все на то время английский, где чувствовалось, что не все равно и что ты ходишь на курсы а не на кружок, я у вас не буду преподавать, а давай те сегодня изучим, что то очень важное но мы все равно не успеем. Так продолжалось пару недель, на вопросы почему и как, отвечали что будут, сделаем и так далее. Наступила весна и пришло время замены преподавателю т.к. уже никто не хотел нам преподавать. Пришел человек из Мечниково и объяснил, что C++ это воздушный шарик и Java воздушный шарик, и что пишем мы говно-код в Украине и т.д. Спустя часа решений задачек, ад закончился, спасибо что было только раз. Но нам сообщили что наконец то нашли преподавателя - Ярослава. Дальше началась нормальная программа, рассказал про программу курса, что будем знать что будем писать. Ярослав выкладывался на 200%,  давал советы как быстро освоить и понять технологии, много работы по возникающим вопросам, огромное море позитива, с такими навыками преподавателя можно даже глухого заинтересовать музыкой. Спасибо огромное ему за то, что выкладывался и был позитивным не взирая не на что. Тут пришло время написать про организацию курсов - но её нету, я хотел много написать особенно когда сидел со всеми и ждал по пол часа, пока нас впустят потому, что забыли вписать преподавателя в журнал охраны Бизнес Центра и не давали ключи, искали пишущий маркер и так далее. Продолжать можно долго, от кого или от чего это зависело тоже не понятно. Вообщем благодаря преподавателю сплоченной группе остались положительные эмоции и ни капельки не жалею, что пришел сюда. А что касается самой школы - надо что то капитально менять, начинать пожалуй с той же организации и обзор полезных лекций, а не для заполнения времени. Обещаний много, а толку мало. Увидим, что школа предложит по трудоустройству, потому что фишка была в этом тоже.

----------


## Ленусик22

День добрый!Я не понимаю откуда столько негатива о Hillel.Я пришла в школу полным нулем,долго отнекивалась от IT сферы т.к эта наука была для меня,как китайские иероглифы. Парень-программист все таки убедил,что будущее за компьютерными технологиями).С первого же занятия влилась в коллектив, ребята оказались очень доброжелательными). Обучение в школе превзошло все мои ожидания от такого рода курсов. Преподаватель четко и ясно излагает свои мысли, и доносит это к каждому, на его уровне. Никакой "лишней, ненужной" информации просто нет. Занятия пролетают не заметно, хоть и очень насыщенные.В общем оказалось,что я не такой уж и профан в этой сфере))Я считаю те деньги которые отдала за обучение - вложением. Как его реализовать - время покажет. Захочется, годик усиленных занятий и ты спец. Главное верить в себя и в то что ты делаешь.А я для себя кажется нашла любимую профессию
П.С насчет чая,кофе и печенек...Ребята я на такие мелочи вообще не обращала внимания,для меня было главным-получить необходимые знания.Все четко, грамотно и понятно, обстановка ничуть не напрягала, а наоборот располагала к конкретным задачам.А кофе я могу выпить до или после занятий,шла в школу не за этим.Как раз возле офиса школы в МБЦ есть очень симпатичная кафешка,с очень милым официантом и вкусным латте
В общем, имхо,если есть желание получить нужные знания с грамотными преподавателями, Hillel то что надо!Я осталась очень довольна)

----------


## Masyaka2010

> День добрый!Я не понимаю откуда столько негатива о Hillel.Я пришла в школу полным нулем,долго отнекивалась от IT сферы т.к эта наука была для меня,как китайские иероглифы. Парень-программист все таки убедил,что будущее за компьютерными технологиями).С первого же занятия влилась в коллектив, ребята оказались очень доброжелательными). Обучение в школе превзошло все мои ожидания от такого рода курсов. Преподаватель четко и ясно излагает свои мысли, и доносит это к каждому, на его уровне. Никакой "лишней, ненужной" информации просто нет. Занятия пролетают не заметно, хоть и очень насыщенные.В общем оказалось,что я не такой уж и профан в этой сфере))Я считаю те деньги которые отдала за обучение - вложением. Как его реализовать - время покажет. Захочется, годик усиленных занятий и ты спец. Главное верить в себя и в то что ты делаешь.А я для себя кажется нашла любимую профессию
> П.С насчет чая,кофе и печенек...Ребята я на такие мелочи вообще не обращала внимания,для меня было главным-получить необходимые знания.Все четко, грамотно и понятно, обстановка ничуть не напрягала, а наоборот располагала к конкретным задачам.А кофе я могу выпить до или после занятий,шла в школу не за этим.Как раз возле офиса школы в МБЦ есть очень симпатичная кафешка,с очень милым официантом и вкусным латте
> В общем, имхо,если есть желание получить нужные знания с грамотными преподавателями, Hillel то что надо!Я осталась очень довольна)


 у нас сейчас тоже классные занятия , 2 месяца прошло, ничего почти полезного не было, сейчас очень мне нравится, столько проходим всего интересного, я только сейчас довольна обучением

----------


## Sil_iz_Perzem

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой вы курс проходили? Такие двоякие комментарии о школе, хотела пойти на курсы smm, но судя по всему им бы самим обзавестись оными)

----------


## rusy_od

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой вы курс проходили? Такие двоякие комментарии о школе, хотела пойти на курсы smm, но судя по всему им бы самим обзавестись оными)


 Преподаватели в школе профессионалы. Негативные отзывы о школе, но никак не о преподавателях.

----------


## LAX

Дорого. Но в Фабрике ещё дороже.

----------


## Borodinsky

Это все зарплатами отбивается )

----------


## veil

*LAX* , услышать бы еще реальные отзывы студентов фабрики, было бы супер. У них нету ветки тут на форуме, не знаете?

----------


## LAX

> *LAX* , услышать бы еще реальные отзывы студентов фабрики, было бы супер. У них нету ветки тут на форуме, не знаете?


 Мне кажется, что у них ещё не было первого выпуска даже. Совсем молодые)

----------


## alexandrita

а кто-то на курсы Front-end ходил?

----------


## SteelHouse

По Front end все были довольны, не насобирали группу и практически все трудоустроились у своего же преподавателя.

----------


## xNucleaRx

> По Front end все были довольны, не насобирали группу и практически все трудоустроились у своего же преподавателя.


 А кто был преподаватель и откуда такая инфа?

----------


## stasoni4

Расскажите про QA кто уже закончил или продолжает учиться...

----------


## fabrika.od.ua

> Хм. А разница в чем, если организаторы одни и те же - Провектус? 
> Не понимаю, зачем было делать две школы с разными названиями?


  У фабрики есть своя ветка на форуме http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2350845&p=49152782#post49152782, где мы будем рады ответить на все Ваши вопросы.
Фабрика, как и Гилель, насколько нам известно - не являются чьей-то школой. Мы самостоятельная организация.
Давайте придерживаться темы топика.

----------


## Anton47

> Расскажите про QA кто уже закончил или продолжает учиться...


 Больше месяца хожу на курсы по QA. Занятия интересны и познавательны с приминением практических примеров. Преподаватель хороший Дмитрий team lead QA  в компании Opera.

----------


## stasoni4

> Больше месяца хожу на курсы по QA. Занятия интересны и познавательны с приминением практических примеров. Преподаватель хороший Дмитрий team lead QA  в компании Opera.


 Расскажите как проходят занятия? Это действительно видео-уроки? как происходит практика?

----------


## Anton47

> Расскажите как проходят занятия? Это действительно видео-уроки? как происходит практика?


  Это не видео-уроки. Всё вживую. Занятия в группе с преподавателем. Он даёт практические примеры и вся группа их подробно разбирает, а потом каждый делает это самостоятельно

----------


## ikei

Напишите кто-нибудь отзывы о Qa manual. в настоящее время занятия проводятся помимо этой школы ещё и в фабрике и шаге, а вот кто действительно лучше и куда пойти дабы не посадить время и деньги определится тяжело... Отзывов ноль...

----------


## andruha1981

Лучше подготовиться самостоятельно и пойти сюда http://www.dataart.ru/prospects/mentoring/ Еще и зп платить будут на период практики.

----------


## Масичка23

> Напишите кто-нибудь отзывы о Qa manual. в настоящее время занятия проводятся помимо этой школы ещё и в фабрике и шаге, а вот кто действительно лучше и куда пойти дабы не посадить время и деньги определится тяжело... Отзывов ноль...


 В данный момент я хожу на Qa manual, занятия у меня начались 21 мая, уже прошло 2 занятия и собеседование по инглишу. Занятия проходят 2 раза в неделю, плюс бесплатный курс английского и занятия по базам данных и сетям - 1 раз в неделю. Что я могу сказать, исходя из 2 занятий по QА: Занятия мне нравятся, группа не большая (12 человек), преподаватель все доступно и интересно рассказывает (если что-то не знаешь, он всегда объяснит), и в любой момент можно обратиться к нему за помощью. После 2го занятия уже дали дом.задание на составление Test Case. Так же препод нам сказал, что поможет каждому с написанием Резюме, подготовит всех к собеседованию, и надеется что большинство из нас, еще не доходя до окончания курсов, уже устроится на работу  :smileflag:  
П.С. Ничего не могу сказать про Фабрику - просто не знаю. Но Шаг сильно зазнался. Знакомая ходила туда на курсы QA около полу года назад, и курс длился около 5 месяцев, а я когда созрела идти туда же, уже курс длился 1 год и стоит соответственно около $1000 (может это и к лучшему, но меня это не устраивало, ни по времени ни по деньгам). Удачи в выборе!  :smileflag:

----------


## 2pedro

> В данный момент я хожу на Qa manual, занятия у меня начались 21 мая, уже прошло 2 занятия и собеседование по инглишу. Занятия проходят 2 раза в неделю, плюс бесплатный курс английского и занятие по сетям - 1 раз в неделю. Что я могу сказать, исходя из 2 занятий по QА: Занятия мне нравятся, группа не большая (10 человек), преподаватель все доступно и интересно рассказывает (если что-то не знаешь, он всегда объяснит), и в любой момент можно обратиться к нему за помощью. После 2го занятия уже дали дом.задание на составление Test Case. Так же препод нам сказал, что поможет каждому с написанием Резюме, подготовит всех к собеседованию, и надеется что большинство из нас, еще не доходя до конца курсов, уже устроится на работу  
> П.С. Ничего не могу сказать про Фабрику - просто не знаю. Но Шаг сильно зазнался. Знакомая ходила туда на курсы QA около полу года назад, и курс длился около 5 месяцев, а я когда созрела идти туда же, уже курс длился 1 год и стоит соответственно около $1000 (может это и к лучшему, но меня это не устраивало, ни по времени ни по деньгам). Удачи в выборе!


 Отпишитесь по завершении курсов, как прошло у вас обучение и какие перспективы, заранее спасибо

----------


## Borodinsky

А вот перспективы зависит исключительно от того, на сколько качественно Вы будете учиться )
Кожно купить дорогой фотоаппарат и фоткать котиков, а можно и на "мыльницу" снимать шедевры )

----------


## wkola

> В данный момент я хожу на Qa manual, занятия у меня начались 21 мая, уже прошло 2 занятия и собеседование по инглишу. Занятия проходят 2 раза в неделю, плюс бесплатный курс английского и занятие по сетям - 1 раз в неделю. Что я могу сказать, исходя из 2 занятий по QА: Занятия мне нравятся, группа не большая (10 человек), преподаватель все доступно и интересно рассказывает (если что-то не знаешь, он всегда объяснит), и в любой момент можно обратиться к нему за помощью. После 2го занятия уже дали дом.задание на составление Test Case. Так же препод нам сказал, что поможет каждому с написанием Резюме, подготовит всех к собеседованию, и надеется что большинство из нас, еще не доходя до конца курсов, уже устроится на работу  
> П.С. Ничего не могу сказать про Фабрику - просто не знаю. Но Шаг сильно зазнался. Знакомая ходила туда на курсы QA около полу года назад, и курс длился около 5 месяцев, а я когда созрела идти туда же, уже курс длился 1 год и стоит соответственно около $1000 (может это и к лучшему, но меня это не устраивало, ни по времени ни по деньгам). Удачи в выборе!


 а как зовут преподавателя не подскажете? кто он и откуда? (может рассказывал)

----------


## Масичка23

> а как зовут преподавателя не подскажете? кто он и откуда? (может рассказывал)


 Зовут его Эдуард Изотов, Team Lead в Luxoft

----------


## wkola

> Зовут его Эдуард Изотов, Team Lead в Luxoft


 а в самой школе говорят, что он из INTERSOG. кто ошибается ?

----------


## Tangar

Ребята, напишите пожалуйста, какие у них цены?

----------


## wkola

здесь есть цены, только это указаны цены с учетом оплаты за весь курс сразу (-5%)

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> здесь есть цены, только это указаны цены с учетом оплаты за весь курс сразу (-5%)


 Добрый день!
Информация на сайте, указанном выше, касательно цен, не актуальна, т.к. цены существенно ниже. 
Детально можете узнать по телефонам: +380971565827 +380487722392

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> а в самой школе говорят, что он из INTERSOG. кто ошибается ?


 Эдуард Изотов - Team Lead в компании Intersog, а также наш преподаватель на курсе QA Manual

----------


## Tangar

QA manual 175$ в месяц.

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> QA manual 175$ в месяц.


 Добрый день!
На данный момент Стоимость обучения за месяц - не 175$, а 3150 грн.

----------


## Масичка23

> а в самой школе говорят, что он из INTERSOG. кто ошибается ?


 Да, моя вина))) Я ошиблась!! Точно в INTERSOG  :smileflag:

----------


## stasoni4

> а в самой школе говорят, что он из INTERSOG. кто ошибается ?


 Да, Он действительно работает в INTERSOG Team Leadом.
Сейчас заканчиваю курс - очень доступно и легко для восприятия инфа - хороший метод преподавания!!!

----------


## wkola

> Да, Он действительно работает в INTERSOG Team Leadом.
> Сейчас заканчиваю курс - очень доступно и легко для восприятия инфа - хороший метод преподавания!!!


 а вы уже устроились по специальности QA на работу? или может есть предложения

----------


## stasoni4

Пока на работу не устроился, надеюсь это будет в скором времени.
Сейчас очень большая конкуренция QA пошла, и Juniorов никто не ищет(((

----------


## Zidan SubZero

а стоимость с++ курсов сколько?

----------


## nadiaUa

Всем привет) Я закончила Hillel в этом месяце и могу оставить свой отзыв.
Отличная школа! Там настолько все круто что грех жаловаться! Начиная от самого лучшего администратора Вадима,который поможет тебе абсолютно во всем,во всех вопросах еще и накормит печеньем,заканчивая директором Вадимом,который так трясется за своими студентами будто мы все его родные дети)
Я училась на QA, учитель Роман Гагарин с Интерсога. Не учитель ,а золотой человек! Все понятно, доступно,куча практики.Мне кажется даже если ты полный плуг к тебе все равно найдут подход,что не может не радовать!)
Еще хочу добавить что в школе приятные бонусы по субботам! Особенно английский, наш преподователь Катя очень грамотная девушка,очень понравилась)
 Я очень довольна что выбрала именно эту школу, начиная от ее отношения к студентам и заканчивая знаниями которые я там получила.

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> а стоимость с++ курсов сколько?


 На данный момент в нашей школе делается упор на язык программирования - Java и все его производные. Но в дальнейшем планируем реанимировать и курс по С++ тоже)

----------


## Lordis

У кого какие отзывы о курсе Android Dev? И какая стоимость, кто знает? Спасибо!

----------


## palomens

> У кого какие отзывы о курсе Android Dev? И какая стоимость, кто знает? Спасибо!


 Lordis, я сейчас заканчиваю курс Android Dev, группа Кости Ботнаря.
Чтоб начать, нужно знать основы объектно-ориентированного программирования.
По ходу курса проходили такие темы Activities, List, Dialogue, AsyncTask, Menus, Services, Threads, Broadcast Receiver, Notifications, Databases, Fragments и Network. Это конечно далеко не все, что хотелось бы знать, но по крайней мере основы.

Во время курса каждый учащийся пишет свою программу, параллельно консультируется с преподавателем, если есть вопросы. На мой взгляд, это было самое полезное, потому что во время написания своей программы имеешь дело с реальными задачами, а не упражнениями из самоучителя. Плюс упражнения обычно направлены на отработку какой-то одной задачки, а в своей программе приходится совмещать много приемов и не запутаться. 

После курса многие задачи под Андроид уже можешь реализовать, ну конечно не так оптимально, как сделал бы это опытный программист. Плюс если чего-то не знаешь, то примерно представляешь, где посмотреть.

По поводу трудоустройства пока ничего не могу сказать, на собеседованиях еще не была. Но в целом курс считаю очень интересным, если наберется группа на Android Dev Advanced, планирую продолжать.

----------


## Arsean

Добрый день!
Пожалуйста, поделитесь впечатлениями о курсе "Introduction". Также интересует нынешняя стоимость этого курса, а также курса "QA Manual". Спасибо

----------


## xAPOLLONx

> Добрый день!
> Пожалуйста, поделитесь впечатлениями о курсе "Introduction". Также интересует нынешняя стоимость этого курса, а также курса "QA Manual". Спасибо


 Я сейчас учусь в группе Introduction в этой школе по рекомендации знакомой. Хожу на занятие к Косте Ботнарю, он же ведет курс Android. Методикой его преподавание и организацией учебного процесса доволен, помогают различные рассылки от школы. А само обучение проходит на основе Java. Единственное, что в этот курс не входит занятия по английскому, но я интересовался по поводу дальнейшего обучения на курсе Android и мне сказали, что на более длительных курсах дополнительные занятия по английскому есть, в том числе и на QA. 
Цену на тестирования не знаю, но та же знакомая училась в этой школе на курсе QA, летом закончила учится. Кажется в течении месяца пошла на работу в стартап, хотя насколько мне известно у тестировщиков сейчас высокая конкуренция.Недавно она же хвасталсь мне, что их команда из ребят, которые учились с ней вместе в группе и их же преподаватель победили на каком-то соревновании по QA.

----------


## Ky6ik

расскажет кто-то что по Introduction курсу?
опыт преподавателей? 
как проходит обучение? 
цена ?

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> расскажет кто-то что по Introduction курсу?
> опыт преподавателей? 
> как проходит обучение? 
> цена ?


 Добрый день!
Данный курс длится 2 месяца, два занятия в неделю по два часа каждое.
На данном курсе изучают основы программирования на основе языка Java.
Преподают этот курс, как и другие курсы, только практикующие программисты из IT-компаний Одессы
Стоимость курса Introduction Вам могут сообщить по телефонам: +38 (097) 156 58 27
+38 (048) 772 23 92, либо написать Ваш вопрос на почту: [email protected]

----------


## neliys

Привет!Есть недавние отзывы о Hillel?Планирую пойти на Qa avtomation, база теории есть.

----------


## tata_ABC

Привет, учусь сейчас в группе QA Automation у Артура Пилюка. Артур очень хороший преподаватель, доходчиво все объясняет, чувствуется, что он отличный и ответственный специалист. Плюс мне лично очень нравится, что ведется запись всех занятий, которые потом я еще могу пересмотреть. 
Отзывчивый персонал, мне несколько раз помогал их сисадмин Юра по моим личным вопросам.

----------


## EcoBoost

Добрый день, у Вас есть курс Java Enterprise?

И можно подробно о курсах по Android направлению?! Когда старт, стоимость и главное ГРАФИК, т.к. есть основная работа.

----------


## IT-School Hillel

> Добрый день, у Вас есть курс Java Enterprise?
> 
> И можно подробно о курсах по Android направлению?! Когда старт, стоимость и главное ГРАФИК, т.к. есть основная работа.


 Добрый день!
Мы разрабатываем программу курса по Java Enterprise. Программа и детали курса курса будут опубликованы на нашем сайте уже в июле месяцке

Касательно курса Android:
Заполните пожалуйста анкету на данный курс, нажав "Зарегистрироваться" на странице по данной ссылке: http://odessa.itschool-hillel.org/courses/android-dev-odessa
и мы ответим на все Ваши вопросы

----------


## rlb

Привет  всем, у Hilel анонсировали курс Java Enterprise - преподователь Наталья Кравченко - поделитесь впечатлениями о преподователе плиз ? Кто-то может ходил к ней на начальную Java ? Нашел только ее ролик на youtube про логирование - не понял почему примеры были не по slf4j ....

----------


## ArranT

Я ходил. 
Она Senior Java Engineer в компании Lohika. И это лучший учитель, который когда-либо у меня был. Ей было не безразлично, она очень старалась научить нас, часто приходила на занятие на 45 - 30 минут раньше и занималась с нами. Отвечала на все вопросы в Skype в любое время суток - я часто получал неожиданный ответ в 1 час ночи или в 5 утра. Обязательно проверяла все домашние задания и просила переделать, если было что-то не так. Она сформировала моё мышление, как программиста, основываясь на своём реальном опыте и практиках, принятых в программировании.

----------


## EcoBoost

> Я ходил. 
> Она Senior Java Engineer в компании Lohika. И это лучший учитель, который когда-либо у меня был. Ей было не безразлично, она очень старалась научить нас, часто приходила на занятие на 45 - 30 минут раньше и занималась с нами. Отвечала на все вопросы в Skype в любое время суток - я часто получал неожиданный ответ в 1 час ночи или в 5 утра. Обязательно проверяла все домашние задания и просила переделать, если было что-то не так. Она сформировала моё мышление, как программиста, основываясь на своём реальном опыте и практиках, принятых в программировании.


 Куда ходили? Я так понимаю что курс только в проекте. Нашли работу?

----------


## ArranT

> Куда ходили?


 


> Кто-то может ходил к ней на начальную Java ?


 


> Я ходил.


 


> Нашли работу?


 Нет ещё, я закончил курс в апреле этого года. За 3 месяца "войти в айти" мне не удалось.

----------


## EcoBoost

> Нет ещё, я закончил курс в апреле этого года. За 3 месяца "войти в айти" мне не удалось.


 Курс Java Enterprise?

----------


## ArranT

Нет, Java Elementary.

----------


## EcoBoost

> Привет  всем, у Hilel анонсировали курс Java Enterprise - преподователь Наталья Кравченко - поделитесь впечатлениями о преподователе плиз ? Кто-то может ходил к ней на начальную Java ? Нашел только ее ролик на youtube про логирование - не понял почему примеры были не по slf4j ....


 Почисть, смс

----------


## ArranT

> Куда ходили? Я так понимаю что курс только в проекте. Нашли работу?


 Кстати, работу я уже нашёл. И кстати в очень крутой компании. И кстати с помощью Hillel IT School. Отработал первые 2 недели!

----------


## EcoBoost

> Кстати, работу я уже нашёл. И кстати в очень крутой компании. И кстати с помощью Hillel IT School. Отработал первые 2 недели!


 После курсов Java SE Вас взяли в джуны?

----------


## ArranT

И да и нет. 
Ещё много работы дома. После этого курса я попал в DataArt IT School (кстати там открыт набор http://dataart.ua/events/2016/9/19), там впервые столкнулся с реальным проектом, потом курс в Provectus. И всё равно, собеседование в DataArt я не прошёл. Знания по Java Core у меня были отличные, но они взяли парня со знанием Java EE. Сказали, что если бы я ещё подтянул Java EE дома, хотя бы пару месяцев работал над своим web-проектом, меня бы взяли. На этих курсах в IT компаниях ни чему не научат конечно, но зато можно познакомиться с реальными компаниями, разработчиками, получить какой-то опыт.
Ну а второе собеседование в другую компанию - уже прошёл.

----------


## EcoBoost

Кто-то заканчивал курсы Android Dev у Константина Ботнарь?

----------


## Juicer

> Кто-то заканчивал курсы Android Dev у Константина Ботнарь?


 Учился у него на другом курсе, мне понравилось как Костя ведет обучение, отлично мотивирует и объясняет. Очень быстро отвечает и по почте и по скайпу. Был бы очень рад если бы он читал у меня след. курс. Это мое впечатление как о преподавателе. Про качество самого курса по Андройду - ничего не могу сказать, наверное, актуальность курса больше зависит от школы.

----------


## rlb

В хилеле появились детские курсы... кто-то успел попробовать летом или сейчас?

----------


## [email protected]

Моя дочь сейчас занимается на этих курсах. Ей очень нравится. Для неё они важны по следующим причинам:
1. Дают понимание - это направление ей интересно сейчас, в будущем ,или нет. Ведь восторг и желание могут сойти на нет с рутинной работой.
2. Дают знания, которые она не получила бы ни в школе, ни самостоятельно. А полученные навыки ей нужны сейчас и в дальнейшем.
3. Пусть вас не вводят в заблуждение название "детские". В бирюльки не играют. А присутствующие в достаточно не фанатичном объёме игровые методы носят познавательно-обучающую функцию.
4. Сама методика преподавания очень нравится детям. Ясно. Доступно. Доходчиво. Доброжелательно.

----------


## EcoBoost

С курсом Андроид лажа полная, говорили что старт будет в конце октября, потом в начале ноября, потом конец ноября - начало декабря, а теперь вот в марте... Как-то не серьезно. Сейчас новый курс запустили их конкуренты со стартом в феврале и что-то мне подсказывает (судя по рекламе в соц. сетях и презентацией курса) что переносов не будет.

----------


## jsv

Наталья (с коллегой ) вела внутренний курс Java  у нас в конторе для не Java программистов . Я в восторге - Java/Spring/Hibernate доступно и просто .
Отдельной похвалы заслуживали материалы для ДЗ/самостоятельной работы. Думаю что в контексте Hillel у них все не хуже, уж точно .

PS:
с++ разработчик последних 10 лет.

----------


## Cyber Fox

Господа, а кто проходил курс PHP и JS ? Интересно узнать отзывы...

----------


## Slava Sl

Закончил курс Front End pro полгода назад. 
Основной упор был на понимание ядра, при этом были занятия по Git, Backbone, Angular, React, системам сборки и работу с Беком. Отмечу, что на некоторые темы приглашали специалистов профилирующихся на конкретных фреймворках. Преподаватели в школе, это вообще отдельная тема. Просто все очень крутые специалисты и при этом открытые и отзывчивые люди. 
По итогу устроился на работу еще до окончания курсов.

----------


## stanislavr

интересно услышать свежие отзывы - что поменялось? в какую сторону ? какой уровень и качество по сравнению с конкурентами ?)

----------


## rollin12

Сейчас учусь на курс интернет-маркетинг. Преподаватели Дмитрий Сергеев, Сергей Бахарь и Александр Олейник очень крутые ребята, в их портфолио проектов входит известные одесские и крупные украинские компании. Нравится очень внимательный и доходчивый подход к преподаванию, правда не всегда успею делать домашние задания. Помогают также видеозаписи занятий хотя иногда есть вопросы к качеству записей. В целом доволен, так как полученные знания реализую на своем проекте.

----------


## chernenkiy

Закончил курс "Интернет маркетинг". 
Всё очень понравилось! Спасибо всем преподавателям за крутые лекции, получил много полезного и интересного материала, который сразу можно и нужно применять на практике (лично для меня топовым стал курс SEO).
Так же порадовали видео записи уроков о которых выше рассказывали.
Еще хотелось бы отметить атмосферу в самой школе, все сотрудники очень приятные и позитивные. В общем всем советую, поступайте и получайте нужные знания с удовольствием  :smileflag:

----------


## elnore

добрый вечер! какова стоимость курса front-end basic и advanced?

----------


## rlb

Hillel Java Enterprise с  Станислав Пархоменко - кто-то проходил именно у этого преподавателя именно этот курс?  поделитесь мнением плиз.

----------


## Станислав.К

> Hillel Java Enterprise с  Станислав Пархоменко - кто-то проходил именно у этого преподавателя именно этот курс?  поделитесь мнением плиз.


 Доброй ночи. Делюсь своим мнением. Закончил курс Java Core у Стаса Пархоменко в 2016 году. Очень хороший преподаватель, доступно излагает материал, всегда объяснит, если это необходимо, по несколько раз. Терпеливый. Как по мне, то профессионал в своем деле. По нашей просьбе, был нашим Ментором проекта в учебной программе Hillel EVO.

----------


## olenka 77

Здравствуйте. Цен на сайте у них нет или я не увидела?

----------


## maxx™

> Закончил курс Front End pro полгода назад. 
> Основной упор был на понимание ядра, при этом были занятия по Git, Backbone, Angular, React, системам сборки и работу с Беком. Отмечу, что на некоторые темы приглашали специалистов профилирующихся на конкретных фреймворках. Преподаватели в школе, это вообще отдельная тема. Просто все очень крутые специалисты и при этом открытые и отзывчивые люди. 
> По итогу устроился на работу еще до окончания курсов.


 


> Моя дочь сейчас занимается на этих курсах. Ей очень нравится. Для неё они важны по следующим причинам:
> 1. Дают понимание - это направление ей интересно сейчас, в будущем ,или нет. Ведь восторг и желание могут сойти на нет с рутинной работой.
> 2. Дают знания, которые она не получила бы ни в школе, ни самостоятельно. А полученные навыки ей нужны сейчас и в дальнейшем.
> 3. Пусть вас не вводят в заблуждение название "детские". В бирюльки не играют. А присутствующие в достаточно не фанатичном объёме игровые методы носят познавательно-обучающую функцию.
> 4. Сама методика преподавания очень нравится детям. Ясно. Доступно. Доходчиво. Доброжелательно.


 


> Закончил курс "Интернет маркетинг". 
> Всё очень понравилось! Спасибо всем преподавателям за крутые лекции, получил много полезного и интересного материала, который сразу можно и нужно применять на практике (лично для меня топовым стал курс SEO).
> Так же порадовали видео записи уроков о которых выше рассказывали.
> Еще хотелось бы отметить атмосферу в самой школе, все сотрудники очень приятные и позитивные. В общем всем советую, поступайте и получайте нужные знания с удовольствием


 


> Доброй ночи. Делюсь своим мнением. Закончил курс Java Core у Стаса Пархоменко в 2016 году. Очень хороший преподаватель, доступно излагает материал, всегда объяснит, если это необходимо, по несколько раз. Терпеливый. Как по мне, то профессионал в своем деле. По нашей просьбе, был нашим Ментором проекта в учебной программе Hillel EVO.


 Таке враження, що усі ці відгуки писала одна людина.

----------


## rlb

Макс , ты перегибаешь (извините что на ты - но это интернет), к примеру Станислава К знаю лично, сам удивился зачем он мне не по теме отвечает, но благодаря ему пошел на джава ЕЕ к Пархоменко, и получил то что ожидал - а именно разжевывание базовых вещей и неутомимое без отрицательных эмоций отвечание на любое количество глупых вопросов, без отсылок в интернет - или честное "не знаю". Кому-то такое было-бы не гуд, а я именно за этим и деньги платил и доволен.  В защиту Хиллель скажу что они реально растут. И становятся лучше. И видимо стали. Сильно хвалить не буду и не хвалю , чтоб цены не подняли. А почему отзывы похожи- похожие - читают люди отзывы которые под курсами на сайте самого Хиллеля размещены - там наверно немного редактируют-облагораживают отзывы - и люди сами пишут потом автоматически чем-то похожие.... У меня в Хиллель сын ходил-пойдет и сам я там был.... Ну могу написать что-то не супер гуд, но совесть не позволяет т.к. я два курса ни одного д.з. не сделал из-за работы  (или два из более 30-ти? все-таки сделал?  ). Я вижу, что те кто реально делают все Д.З. получают знания и довольны... Может они и сами бы научились... Не знаю... А те кто не делают. тем писать сытдно наверно отзывы не хвалебные  :smileflag:   Во! я Друмову говорил чтобы под кондиционеры  рассекатели поставили... но уже не лето и это конечно все ще не гуд но уже не так критично... А! и еще не дают видео с детских курсов родителям посмотреть, чем там чадо занято, не играет ли... приходилось на выходных переться смотреть... хотя на видео только первую парту немного видно было бы...

----------


## olenka 77

Ну вот мне с курсов до сих пор перезванивают(( Позвонила администратор две недели назад и сказала что с вами свяжется преподаватель и ни слуху ни духу ((
Р.S: Цены нашла )))

----------


## gof

Да разводняк это, просто без знакомств и половых связей за рекомендацию не устроится

Отправлено с моего ASUS_Z00VD через Tapatalk

----------


## maxx™

> Да разводняк это, просто без знакомств и половых связей за рекомендацию не устроится


 Може просто знань не вистачає? Туди йдуть писати наприклад на джаві, тільки от нормальному програмісту байдуже на чому писати. Якість та швидкість залежать від того на чому він пише. Ті, кому байдуже на який мові писати без жодних питань можуть знайти роботу й без досвіду. А ті хто вчив джаву, а програмувати не навчився - нічого не знайдуть.

----------


## gof

А вот и первый рекомендованный )

Отправлено с моего ASUS_Z00VD через Tapatalk

----------


## gof

.........................

----------


## gof

....................

----------


## gof

> Нет ещё, я закончил курс в апреле этого года. За 3 месяца "войти в айти" мне не удалось.


 Аналогично, курсы дают знания и никакого сопровождения после их окончания нету, кинул заявку после окончания в их проект evo - ноль реакции, так что гневные отзывы вполне имеют свою базу.

----------


## ArranT

> Нет ещё, я закончил курс в апреле этого года. За 3 месяца "войти в айти" мне не удалось.


 Это сообщение от 29.07.2016 19:46, и "войти в айти" мне таки удалось ))) 06.09.2016 был мой первый рабочий день. И удалось благодаря Hillel и лично Вадиму Друмову, т.к. именно он отправил мое резюме среди других в несколько IT- компаний. В одной из них я уже и работаю больше года.




> Аналогично, курсы дают знания и никакого сопровождения после их окончания нету, кинул заявку после окончания в их проект evo - ноль реакции, так что гневные отзывы вполне имеют свою базу.


 А какое должно быть сопровождение? Этого никто не гарантировал. Да, оно может быть, если максимально выкладываться на курсах и продолжать учиться после окончания курсов самому, ходить на другие курсы/тренинги/семинары и развиваться любыми способами. Вот тогда может быть сопровождение в виде Вашего резюме, отправленного на открытую вакансию в IT-компанию.

Все ведь просто на самом деле - если хочешь чего-то добиться - нужно пахать. Тот, кто пашет - всегда добьется своего, с сопровождением или без.

P.S. Кстати, вместе со мной, в этой же компании, работает еще как минимум 3 человека, которые являются выпускниками Hillel. Я уверен их больше, просто я не обо всех знаю, компания большая.

----------


## maxx™

> И удалось благодаря Hillel и лично Вадиму Друмову, т.к. именно *он отправил мое резюме* среди других в несколько IT- компаний.


 Невже айтішник після школи навіть резюме не може самостійно відправити?

----------


## D0rian

Сейчас половина талантов отсеивается на этом этапе, т.к могут, например, попросить присылать резюме ТОЛЬКО в пдф, что многих ставит в тупик. Парень прав, что не рисковал

----------


## maxx™

> Сейчас половина талантов отсеивается на этом этапе, т.к могут, например, попросить присылать резюме ТОЛЬКО в пдф, что многих ставит в тупик. Парень прав, что не рисковал


 Якщо кандидат не може  з doc зробити pdf, то йому вчитись ще треба. Багато. Зробити PDF це знання когось, хто пише у резюме - гарно володію комп'ютером. Якщо припустити, що гарний програміст не може зробити PDF (а у 2017 році це не просто, це дуже просто. Труднощі з цим були років 10 тому), то такий код:



> Document document = new Document();
> PdfWriter.getInstance(document, new FileOutputStream("iTextHelloWorld.pdf"));
> *
> document.open();
> Font font = FontFactory.getFont(FontFactory.COURIER, 16, BaseColor.BLACK);
> Chunk chunk = new Chunk("Hello World", font);
> *
> document.add(chunk);
> document.close();


 Чи такий:

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Create pdf in java*package de.vogella.itext.write;

import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.util.Date;

import com.itextpdf.text.Anchor;
import com.itextpdf.text.BadElementException;
import com.itextpdf.text.BaseColor;
import com.itextpdf.text.Chapter;
import com.itextpdf.text.Document;
import com.itextpdf.text.DocumentException;
import com.itextpdf.text.Element;
import com.itextpdf.text.Font;
import com.itextpdf.text.List;
import com.itextpdf.text.ListItem;
import com.itextpdf.text.Paragraph;
import com.itextpdf.text.Phrase;
import com.itextpdf.text.Section;
import com.itextpdf.text.pdf.PdfPCell;
import com.itextpdf.text.pdf.PdfPTable;
import com.itextpdf.text.pdf.PdfWriter;


public class FirstPdf {
    private static String FILE = "c:/temp/FirstPdf.pdf";
    private static Font catFont = new Font(Font.FontFamily.TIMES_ROMAN, 18,
            Font.BOLD);
    private static Font redFont = new Font(Font.FontFamily.TIMES_ROMAN, 12,
            Font.NORMAL, BaseColor.RED);
    private static Font subFont = new Font(Font.FontFamily.TIMES_ROMAN, 16,
            Font.BOLD);
    private static Font smallBold = new Font(Font.FontFamily.TIMES_ROMAN, 12,
            Font.BOLD);

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            Document document = new Document();
            PdfWriter.getInstance(document, new FileOutputStream(FILE));
            document.open();
            addMetaData(document);
            addTitlePage(document);
            addContent(document);
            document.close();
        } catch (Exception e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    // iText allows to add metadata to the PDF which can be viewed in your Adobe
    // Reader
    // under File -> Properties
    private static void addMetaData(Document document) {
        document.addTitle("My first PDF");
        document.addSubject("Using iText");
        document.addKeywords("Java, PDF, iText");
        document.addAuthor("Lars Vogel");
        document.addCreator("Lars Vogel");
    }

    private static void addTitlePage(Document document)
            throws DocumentException {
        Paragraph preface = new Paragraph();
        // We add one empty line
        addEmptyLine(preface, 1);
        // Lets write a big header
        preface.add(new Paragraph("Title of the document", catFont));

        addEmptyLine(preface, 1);
        // Will create: Report generated by: _name, _date
        preface.add(new Paragraph(
                "Report generated by: " + System.getProperty("user.name") + ", " + new Date(), //$NON-NLS-1$ //$NON-NLS-2$ //$NON-NLS-3$
                smallBold));
        addEmptyLine(preface, 3);
        preface.add(new Paragraph(
                "This document describes something which is very important ",
                smallBold));

        addEmptyLine(preface, 8);

        preface.add(new Paragraph(
                "This document is a preliminary version and not subject to your license agreement or any other agreement with vogella.com ;-).",
                redFont));

        document.add(preface);
        // Start a new page
        document.newPage();
    }

    private static void addContent(Document document) throws DocumentException {
        Anchor anchor = new Anchor("First Chapter", catFont);
        anchor.setName("First Chapter");

        // Second parameter is the number of the chapter
        Chapter catPart = new Chapter(new Paragraph(anchor), 1);

        Paragraph subPara = new Paragraph("Subcategory 1", subFont);
        Section subCatPart = catPart.addSection(subPara);
        subCatPart.add(new Paragraph("Hello"));

        subPara = new Paragraph("Subcategory 2", subFont);
        subCatPart = catPart.addSection(subPara);
        subCatPart.add(new Paragraph("Paragraph 1"));
        subCatPart.add(new Paragraph("Paragraph 2"));
        subCatPart.add(new Paragraph("Paragraph 3"));

        // add a list
        createList(subCatPart);
        Paragraph paragraph = new Paragraph();
        addEmptyLine(paragraph, 5);
        subCatPart.add(paragraph);

        // add a table
        createTable(subCatPart);

        // now add all this to the document
        document.add(catPart);

        // Next section
        anchor = new Anchor("Second Chapter", catFont);
        anchor.setName("Second Chapter");

        // Second parameter is the number of the chapter
        catPart = new Chapter(new Paragraph(anchor), 1);

        subPara = new Paragraph("Subcategory", subFont);
        subCatPart = catPart.addSection(subPara);
        subCatPart.add(new Paragraph("This is a very important message"));

        // now add all this to the document
        document.add(catPart);

    }

    private static void createTable(Section subCatPart)
            throws BadElementException {
        PdfPTable table = new PdfPTable(3);

        // t.setBorderColor(BaseColor.GRAY);
        // t.setPadding(4);
        // t.setSpacing(4);
        // t.setBorderWidth(1);

        PdfPCell c1 = new PdfPCell(new Phrase("Table Header 1"));
        c1.setHorizontalAlignment(Element.ALIGN_CENTER);
        table.addCell(c1);

        c1 = new PdfPCell(new Phrase("Table Header 2"));
        c1.setHorizontalAlignment(Element.ALIGN_CENTER);
        table.addCell(c1);

        c1 = new PdfPCell(new Phrase("Table Header 3"));
        c1.setHorizontalAlignment(Element.ALIGN_CENTER);
        table.addCell(c1);
        table.setHeaderRows(1);

        table.addCell("1.0");
        table.addCell("1.1");
        table.addCell("1.2");
        table.addCell("2.1");
        table.addCell("2.2");
        table.addCell("2.3");

        subCatPart.add(table);

    }

    private static void createList(Section subCatPart) {
        List list = new List(true, false, 10);
        list.add(new ListItem("First point"));
        list.add(new ListItem("Second point"));
        list.add(new ListItem("Third point"));
        subCatPart.add(list);
    }

    private static void addEmptyLine(Paragraph paragraph, int number) {
        for (int i = 0; i < number; i++) {
            paragraph.add(new Paragraph(" "));
        }
    }
}
знаходиться за 10-20 секунд пошуку в інтернеті.

----------


## lyman

А кто то может поделиться видео записями с уроков? Хотел бы приблизительно понять как проходит обучение.

----------


## D0rian

> А кто то может поделиться видео записями с уроков? Хотел бы приблизительно понять как проходит обучение.


 На ютубе все легко находится запросом. Привыкайте...

----------


## Cyber Fox

> А кто то может поделиться видео записями с уроков? Хотел бы приблизительно понять как проходит обучение.


 Это запрещено правилами школы. Просто придите в школу и посмотрите.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> А кто то может поделиться видео записями с уроков? Хотел бы приблизительно понять как проходит обучение.


 Очень много записей по вебинарам с школы гилель.

----------


## булавка-в-законе

Здравствуйте, кто-то проходил курс по social media marketing ? Какие впечатления?

----------


## Koicheva

Добрый день. Прошла курс по СММ в Хилель, преподаватель - Александр Олейник, сентябрь-ноябрь 2017. Впечатления свеженькие. Я пришла уже с определенными знаниями, т.к. сама разбиралась в соц. сетях. Но, на курсе были девочки, которые начинали буквально с 0. Для себя я почерпнула много интересного, классно было что разбирают на реальных кейсах, рассказывают о нововведениях в различных инструментариях. Отдельно по PR-у у Бори Ходорковского, ну очень вдохновляюще и многогранно. 
Сейчас работаю как фрилансер, проекты появились в процессе обучения. И тем кто-то писал - тяжело найти работу, никто не трудоустроил... Если ты умеешь - ты всегда будешь востребован. А если сидеть и ждать манны небесной, то никогда и ничего у вас не получится.

----------


## Марьянночка

> Здравствуйте, кто-то проходил курс по social media marketing ? Какие впечатления?


 Я проходила, впечатления в общем - хорошо. Преподаватель все объясняет - по полочкам разлаживает, всегда отвечает на вопросы. Порадовало как раз то, что рассказывал он вещи которые в "великой паутине" я НЕ натыкалась. Видно что в курс добавил и свои наблюдения) Два месяца преподования Олейника прошли легко, чувствовала себя как рыба в воде. 
Второй плюсик, который я для себя отметила, можно смело идти с нуля. ОСОБЕННО если есть желание учится и продвигаться. 
HILLEL - они предоставляют возможности, но,увы, никто за ручку водить не будет)

----------


## булавка-в-законе

> Я проходила, впечатления в общем - хорошо. Преподаватель все объясняет - по полочкам разлаживает, всегда отвечает на вопросы. Порадовало как раз то, что рассказывал он вещи которые в "великой паутине" я НЕ натыкалась. Видно что в курс добавил и свои наблюдения) Два месяца преподования Олейника прошли легко, чувствовала себя как рыба в воде. 
> Второй плюсик, который я для себя отметила, можно смело идти с нуля. ОСОБЕННО если есть желание учится и продвигаться. 
> HILLEL - они предоставляют возможности, но,увы, никто за ручку водить не будет)


 Вот и я как раз с 0 знаниями . Не хочется прийти глазами покликать и уйти в растроиных чувствах.

----------


## gof

> И тем кто-то писал - тяжело найти работу


 Когда на собеседовании задают вопрос: "А вы всего-лишь курсы заканчивали?"
Скажите что бы вы ответили, ну просто интересно...

И 2 вариант - письменный ответ:
"У нас итак много  желающих на эту вакансию"

----------


## Фетринка

Ребята кто-то может посоветовать курсы английского для айтишников?

----------


## Виктория-09

Кто учился на  UI/UX Design? Поделитесь пожалуйста впечатлениями, стоит ли идти?

----------


## Tapamad

Может кто подскажет с чего лучше начать в Одессе. 

Есть околоИТ опыт порядка 10 лет - в основном аналитика и презентации - выбор данных через SQL и затем Excel + PowerPoint. Немного PHP - тоже скрипты для обработки, парсинга данных c разных сайтов/форумов и складывания опять в же в БД, с целью затем выбирать и группировать эти накопленные данные через SQL. 
Сейчас прохожу для себя курс Java. 

Есть ли какие-то организации / курсы, в которые можно прийти, протестировать уровень своих знаний (общетеоретический и узконаправленный) , возможно наметить направления куда лучше направить себя, и идти на систематизированные курсы с целью дальше "войти в ИТ".

----------


## Lulya

Тоже интересует курс Основы дизайна. Хочется отзывов по данному курсу.

----------

